# argentina84 ha superado los 1000!!!



## anthodocheio

*¡Buenos días Argentina! *

*Acabo de darme cuenta de que ya has superado los 1.000 posts, ¿puedo ser la primera de felicitarte? *

*¡Gracias por tus 1.000 contribuciones en los foros! ¡Por muchos otros 1.000 más!!  *

*Cristina *


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, ARGENTINITA!!*
​


----------



## sniffrat

!!Que bien!! 

Your enthusiasm for languages is infectious and it's great that you help us with Spanish, as well!!!

Another 1000 please.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades por tu postiversario.*

* Traje un par de cositas para la celebracion con los amigos.*

**​


----------



## argentina84

*¡Muchas gracias,* *Antodocheio, Rayines, Sniffrat, Kibramoa!* ¡No tengo palabras!

¡Por suerte no pueden ver lo colorada que estoy!

Estoy felíz por pertenecer a Word Reference. Aprendí muchísimo y espero poder ayudar más. 

Kibramoa. ¡Me encantó lo que trajiste para celebrar!  ¡Sobre todo tu amigo!

*¡Muchas, muchas gracias! *


----------



## ewie

Felicitaciones, Argentina ~ estarás siempre en tu casa en el foro inglés.
~ewie


----------



## Eugin

¡Uh!!! ¡llegué justo para el gran evento!!!

¡Te felicito!!! ¿Viste que no era tan difícil?  Ahora vas a llegar a los 5.000 en un periquete!!

Si bien ando poco por aquí últimamente, te quería agradecer tu presencia entre nosotros y darte todos los ánimos para que nos sigas regalando tus preguntas y compartiendo todo lo que sabes!!!  

¡Un abrazote!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iFeliz postiversario!  Gracias por todo lo que nos das, y que tus mates sean especialmente ricos hoy.

un abrazo desde The Great White North


----------



## argentina84

*¡Gracias Ewie!*
*¡Gracias, Eugin!*
*¡Gracias,Chaska Ñawi!*

¡Les mando un mate!

http://www.aromaysabor.com/noticias/aa/mate.jpg

Argentina84


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES ARGENTINA!

Espero que nos vemos con más frecuencia en el foro.

CONGRATULATIONS 
Cristina


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡ Muchas felcitaciones por tus primeros 1000 y que vengan muchos más!!!*

*Con todo cariño*
*para vos,*
**​


----------



## argentina84

¡Gracias *Cristina Moreno y Fernita*!
¡Seguiré aprendiendo de todos ustedes!

¡Besos!
Argentina84


----------

